# Laguna DS|16 Dust Separator



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I realize its brand new but was wondering if anyone had heard anything. I`m also wondering if I could use a blower from a different dust collector instead of a shop vac.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I had not seen that before however my wife has been bugging me to tell her something I'd like for Christmas and this just may be it! :smile:
BTW, I have tried my Oneida Dust Deputy with my dust collector and it doesn't work well being choked down to that small a fitting so I'd imagine the same with this as it's ports are similar sized.


----------

